# .



## libragal (Mar 28, 2021)

.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

libragal said:


> I am on the verge of getting a divorce with my husband of 1 & 1/2 years.
> 
> I’ve personally saved up a little over $5k into an account. We never shared joint accounts. I know this is chump changed but I’ve been trying to save and put back for rainy days.
> Anyways, if I was to divorce, will I be entitled to give him any of what I’ve saved?


You will have to talk to a lawyer about that. Laws vary state to state.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Free advice from internet strangers is worth what you paid for it. Get a lawyer or have him agree y’all have no money and it’s best to do the paperwork yourself. There are a couple people here that did it themselves for very low cost.


----------



## libragal (Mar 28, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Free advice from internet strangers is worth what you paid for it. Get a lawyer or have him agree y’all have no money and it’s best to do the paperwork yourself. There are a couple people here that did it themselves for very low cost.


Sounds good.
Thank you!


----------



## unhappy_hubby (Mar 30, 2021)

What you saved up is not yours, but marital asset.
All money you guys earned during the marriage is mutual property.
Once you file, you'll have to disclose your bank accounts in the discovery phase.

Better you slowly cash out, and keep it hidden.
Your spouse will ask for bank statements, and will see what you have done with the money.


----------



## Arghus (Apr 11, 2021)

Each person on this forum lives in different states, and as we all know, the laws may differ, so you should not be sure of the information provided to you. I can only advise you to pay attention to the prenuptial agreement, perhaps it describes the item that interests you so much. All other issues you should solve directly with a lawyer or even in court. When I divorced my wife, we also had some problems with the division of property. We did not quarrel and immediately turned to Gainesville GA Divorce Attorney | Gainesville Divorce & Family Law. So going to a lawyer is the best advice you can get on the internet. Good luck!


----------

